# Han Youngsoo's Post-War Korea



## cgw (Oct 18, 2014)

Some striking stuff here as well as in his Foundation archives page:

Spotlight: Han Youngsoo's 1950s Post-War Korea | Invisible Ph t grapher Asia (IPA) | 亞洲隱形攝影師

Invisible Photographer Asia is also worth a bookmark. Great photo-essays.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 18, 2014)

Very cool.  I could look at stuff like that all day!


----------



## hamlet (Oct 19, 2014)

Echoes of another zeitgeist. History is really interesting.


----------

